# 1st timer in need of advice!



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I was at AEP, Monday-Wednesday, and had a great first experience with some gobblers. On Monday morning, a friend and I set up a blind and decoy spread, in an area that looked pretty turkey friendly. We were at the end of a long draw, with pines on one side brush and young trees on the other side of the path, which ended on top of a hill filled with hardwoods. We set up so that we could take advantage of anything that came down the draw while, also having a good vantage point to shoot into the woods. After sitting until about 10am without any gobbler action we decided to pack up our gear and come up with a new plan. That afternoon we set up our blind at the bottom of a 30+ acre field, about 20 yards into a section of hardwoods. The next morning at about 5:30 am we slipped into the woods and set out a couple decoys, got set down in the blind and within about 20 minutes had turkey(s) gobbling like crazy. We were able to keep the birds attention for at least an hour, but couldn't get any close enough to see. I'm not sure how many there were, because it seemed like each time we heard a gobble, it was coming from another direction. We thought it was one bird trying to locate us and come to our spread. Well, just as quick as the action started it ended, followed by buckets of rain. So the next day, we went right back to our set up, this time we didn't put any decoys out, thinking that maybe a tom saw something that he didn't like the day before. At around 6:00 am we heard the first gobble, it sounded like he was roosted within about 20 yards. So, we started calling back and he responded the same way as the day before. One time he would be to our right, then farther away in front of us, then closer on our left,etc. This went on for about two hours, and the bird never once let us get a peek at him. At one time he just quit talking for about 20 minutes, so we started getting more aggressive with our calls. Then he would answer, but he would be farther and less frequent. 
So, could someone tell me what we did wrong, or is this normal? Should we have gotten up and moved to try and cut him off? Did we call too much, not enough? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, I am really excited to try it again!


----------



## deer_turkey328 (Feb 27, 2008)

May be an old bird. Youre reversing mother nature here buddy. Hens usually go to the TOm. So, be persistent but DO NOT OVERCALL to him. Figure out where hes strutting and heading after he flies down and get to that point first thing. He may be a little call shy by now also. I killed a 24 lb bird with almost two inch spurs and only clucked twice at him. He gobbled once and never again, so let him dictate what he wants to you. I think your best bet would be to get where he is going, and call very softly to him. Hope you get him buddy. Tony


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I am willing to try anything that I can to learn more, it is very addicting.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

more scouting, less hunting. Know the land and where the birds roost and their daily pattern. I do not blind call with a hen call to find birds (try to get them to shock gobble) crow/owl call then slip in and set-up then call. It is hard to kill a bird with just going out and setting up. It sounds like you had birds around, if they are with hens they will not leave hens to find hens (you). If you can roost a bird at night and slip in close in the dark the next morning it really increases your odds. Good luck.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I rarely call after the bird has heard where I am at. Let him know your there then shut up. I know its tough not to keep him gobbling his head off, but I always have more success being patient, and playing hard to get.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. After reading this, I'm pretty sure that I did too much calling, and probably too loud, for the distance of the tom. I did answer fewer calls on the second day, thinking that I would make him curious, and less wary,, but when his calls got farther away it was sure hard not to try and reel him back in.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

kprice said:


> I rarely call after the bird has heard where I am at. Let him know your there then shut up. I know its tough not to keep him gobbling his head off, but I always have more success being patient, and playing hard to get.


This is exactly what I do and it works most times.  You just have to tell your self not to call. They know exactly where your at once they have heard you and gobble at you.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

to much calling.. to much calling ...i wait till there on the ground to call to them... the hens will take them away ...a hen will slip you every time she does not want you to mess with her tom ....and she will lead them away from you.. in real life a hen goes to the tom..i dont tree call to them ever . and let the turkeys set the tone ..this is what i do if there going nuts so do i ...if the not talking i only call 1 time an hour and most of all dont chase the birds around once i set up i dont move till i am going home even if you dont hear a bird does not mean hes not there or not coming to you..i have called to them in a field and they show up 2 hours later .looking for the hen good luck to you


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

This has been very beneficial to me thanks to all that replied.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

For once, I agree with firstflight 100% lol


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I too agree with firstflight...too much calling. Sound's as if that bird wanted to come in but when he could not see the hen(you with the agressive calling) he shy'd away. IMOP the best way to get him is set up the way he usually goes and call very little. Later in the season get's a little tougher as some birds become call shy or have been shot at. But it could also be more productive as hen's become scarce and the older birds get lonely. But for the most part calling sparingly is your best bet. I tell people I take out to scan the woods moving your eye's and NOT moving your head. I believe that many turkey's spot the hunter before they spot the turkey and that = game over! Birds that gobble on their own later in the morning(after 10am) are usually a little more caller friendly but again too much calling will usually hurt you. Good Luck and hope you get him!


----------

